# Ft Morgan mid May Surf Fishing



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm headed to Ft Morgan area mid May (18-22) and am prepping for the trip. We have a condo around mile marker 7 so I shouldn't have much competition on the beach as far as tourist go.
I'll be taking two rods. I plan on fishing morning and evenings each day (4). I'd like to try my hand at some shark fishing at night...and whatever bites in the morning.
Last year, I had studie the "read the surf" threads, and hope to better apply those this year. Probably need a refresh. I also tried to find sand fleas...found none! I ended up using cut mullet, shrimp and squid. 
This year, I've got a few artificial baits I'll be trying.

I'm just looking for pointers on bait type, retrieve methods and general conversation about preparing with the right gear and presentation.

On the shark prep, I'm trying to get some line this week to spool. I was thinking of using 60-80lb braid...but am reading that I also need a shock leader of 200lb line 10[ or so? I've heard this is a pain to tie to braid...what am I getting into here?

Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

squirrel said:


> Hey guys, I'm headed to Ft Morgan area mid May (18-22) and am prepping for the trip. We have a condo around mile marker 7 so I shouldn't have much competition on the beach as far as tourist go.
> I'll be taking two rods. I plan on fishing morning and evenings each day (4). I'd like to try my hand at some shark fishing at night...and whatever bites in the morning.
> Last year, I had studie the "read the surf" threads, and hope to better apply those this year. Probably need a refresh. I also tried to find sand fleas...found none! I ended up using cut mullet, shrimp and squid.
> This year, I've got a few artificial baits I'll be trying.
> ...


Why not tie into a swivel?


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

johnf said:


> Why not tie into a swivel?


Sounds reasonable. I'm headed to Bass Pro today. What size should I be looking at? What knots do you use to tie mono and braid to the swivel?


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

How would you guys spool a Penn Torque 9 for big fish? I'm thinking 50# braid straight to a 6-8' steel leader?


----------

